# Userranks hier im Forum - Sinn oder Unsinn - war "Großes Lob!"



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Na, auf jeden Fall bin ich inzwischen vier Monate dabei -
und laufe immer noch als "frisch registriert".
Was ist der nächste Status und ab wann ist
man nicht mehr "frisch"???


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Na danke ...
... sei froh wenn Du noch frisch bist.
Nicht mehr ganz frische Leichen im Keller müssen wir nicht haben.
Aber Spaß beiseite - das ist ein Punkt der uns bisher noch nicht interessiert hat. Das ist ja eine ganz neue Forensoftware und da gabs bisher genug andere (wichtigere) Dinge als Benutzerränge.
Vielleicht ist da Heiko schon mal über was drübergestolpert.


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

"Ernste" Themen gibt's genug und ihr als Modis macht Eure Sache richtig gut!
Da darf doch am Rande etwas Smalltalk erlaubt sein!
Ich bin gespannt, welche Titulierungen Euch einfallen,
vermutlich gestaffelt nach Anzahl der Beiträge!?


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Keine Ahnung, sowas hat bei uns Priorität 387 etwa.
Aber keine Sorge wir gehen zum Lachen nicht in den Keller


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Macht nix!
Ich bin alt und geduldig.....
zumindest sollte ich das vielleicht irgendwann sein.
Ich geh auch nicht zum Lachen in den Keller, falls Du mal Lust
auf Blödeln mit Niveau hast, in meinem Profil stehen zwei urls.


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Was ist der nächste Status und ab wann ist
> man nicht mehr "frisch"???



Selbst User, die von Anfang an dabei sind und tausende Nachrichten hier verfasst haben, sind immer noch "Frisch registriert".
Die neue Software macht da keine Wandlung... Aber schau mal in dein eigenes Profil... da kann man zusätzliche Statustexte selbst verfassen. Versuch mal, ob du dazu alt genug bist 
Die werden dann beim Klick auf dem Usernamen unter dem anderen Status mit angezeigt.


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Hi Ben,
wie bist Du zur "Verschlusssache" geworden?
Das mit der Status-Meldung funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht.
In It-Dingen bin ich manchmal etwas dappig,sorry!


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Ben hat die Lizenz zum alles Ändern 
Wie alle Mods hier

Das mit dem Status siehst Du nur wenn Du auf den jeweiligen Usernamen klickst.
Also nicht wirklich das was Du willst
Klick mal bei mir auf den Hippo links, da kommt als Statusmeldung "Das ist ein Test"


----------



## BenTigger (2 September 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Hi Ben,
> wie bist Du zur "Verschlusssache" geworden?
> Das mit der Status-Meldung funzt bei mir irgendwie nicht.
> In It-Dingen bin ich manchmal etwas dappig,sorry!


Besser so ?


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, welche Titulierungen Euch einfallen,
> vermutlich gestaffelt nach Anzahl der Beiträge!?


Nein, die Software hier setzt auf ganz andere Werte. Hier gehts um Zustimmungen von anderen Usern ("Gefällt mir" rechts unten in der Ecke der Beiträge). Die reine Anzahl von Postings ist völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Laprimera (2 September 2011)

Da ich aus Prinzip weder bei Facebook noch bei Twitter oder anderen
"sozialen" Netzwerken unterwegs bin, ist mir auch diese Kommentierungspraxis
mittels Button fremd. Für was haben wir die wunderbar facettenreiche deutsche
Sprache?!
Auch wenn Zeit Geld ist, investiziere ich lieber ein paar Minuten, wenn ich etwas
zu sagen habe - ansonsten schweige ich - ganz ohne Knopfdrücken!


----------



## Heiko (2 September 2011)

Klar, ist verständlich. Wenn aber einer mit 500 Artikeln nichts sagt, dann soll der auch nicht vom Rang her anders aussehen als einer, der 20 sinnvolle Postings hat.


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

@Laprimera
Wenn Du nach der reinen Postinganzahl gehst würden z.B. reine Smilie-Grinse-Postings in eine Bewertung einfließen.
Ich bin noch in einem anderen wesentlich freizeitorientierterem Forum unterwegs. Da haben wir einen der kommentiert fast jeden Beitrag mit irgendeinem Smilie - der ist natürlich der Beitragsking.
Andere die nur fundierte Beiträge schreiben kommen da natürlich schwer ins Hintertreffen was die User-Ranks betrifft. Gut ist dort kein Problem da wir uns alle ziemlich gut kennen. Hier aber wäre das doch fatal wenn eine Bewertung dergestalt ablaufen würde.
Sicher kannst Du hier schon ein wenig (wenn Du Dich eine Zeitlang hier rumgetrieben hast) nach der Beitragsanzahl richten. Aber eben nicht nur ...


----------



## Laprimera (2 September 2011)

Ich betreibe seit mehr als zehn Jahren eigene Foren und bin auch hin und wieder
in einigen unterwegs. Ich hab mir längst abgewöhnt, mich mit "Smily, Guten Morgen,
Schönes WE-Postings" aufzuhalten.
Ich finde es viel angenehmer in geschlossenen Gemeinschaften zu schreiben.
Man kennt sich, diskutiert ernsthaft oder blödelt auch mal - aber die Spinner
bleiben draußen! Manchmal spreche ich auch Einladungen aus !

Übrigens bin ich eigentlich eine Löwin, aber hier bin ich ja noch "Jungfuchs"
respektive "Füchsin", denn sooo jung bin ich ja nun auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2011)

Gut ich gebe zu - hier überwiegt der ernste Teil - auch aus rechtlichen Gründen.
Aber Du wirst auch zugeben müssen, als geschlossenes Forum würde unsere Daseinsberechtigung gegen Null tendieren


----------



## Nixe (3 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gut ich gebe zu - hier überwiegt der ernste Teil - auch aus rechtlichen Gründen.
> Aber Du wirst auch zugeben müssen, als geschlossenes Forum würde unsere Daseinsberechtigung gegen Null tendieren



Und da das Leben "ernst" genug ist finde ich es jedoch auch ok ab und an mal ein wenig frische Luft in den Raum zu lassen um dem einen oder anderen mal ein schmunzeln ins Gesicht zu zaubern 

Hmmm,ich bin nun auch nimmer die jüngste Nixe (ewige Jungfrau und Mutter von drei Kindern *grins* )Befinde mich im knackigen Alter:mal knackt es hier mal knackt es da )) wäre mein nächster  Rang eventuell knackige Nixe ???? *ggg*


----------



## Hippo (3 September 2011)

Zufrieden ?

*DUCKFLITZUNDWECH*


----------



## BenTigger (3 September 2011)

Ohhh Hippooooo


----------



## Nixe (4 September 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zufrieden ?
> 
> *DUCKFLITZUNDWECH*



Einspruch !!!!!

Knackige Nixe liest sich doch vielllllllllllllllllllll besser *grins*


----------

